# Why has my profile been marked?



## jasonbrinn (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a red dot on my profile that says something to the effect of "has a shameless past?"  What is is this?  Who put this here? What's the deal?


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jan 10, 2012)

Now it says "jasonbrinn can only hope to improve"  What kind of game is going on here?  It doesn't seem to fair to have people putting things on your profile for no reason.  Is this how MT operates?


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 10, 2012)

This is part of the vBulletin software that powers this forum.  

There is a reputation system, where you can either give people positive reputation points or negative reputation points for their posts.  In general, posts that contain good quality material will be recognized as such, and as a result, will usually be given positive rep by all of the other posters.  

Those who post material that the populace views as negative, will generally receive negative reputation points.  

If you wish to disable this feature, you can do so from your vBulletin control panel.  Otherwise, the best way to remove it is to contribute to quality discussions on this forum.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 10, 2012)

It is based of "reputation" given to you by other posters who have read your posts.  The terminology refers to where you are based on the reputation level you currently have.  If you look on the bottom of your post you see a little start like object, click on that and you can add to a persons reputation either positively or negatively.  You have apparently garnered some negative feedback.  Somewhere on your CP you should be able to see it and perhaps some comments on why you got it.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you.  I have not seen anything like that, however.  I will make the changes to the CP as you noted.  It does however seem wierd that the verbiage was one thing and then changed after I posted my question here.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jan 10, 2012)

I have looked and can't find where to disable this.

Also, it seems very "junior high" when people and their friends can give you bad rep because they don't like your posts while ignoring the glaring nastiness of the one you are commenting with.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 10, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> I have looked and can't find where to disable this.



You can hide your reputation by clicking on "Settings" in the upper right hand corner of the screen, and then click on General Settings, where you will see the option to hide your reputation.  



> Also, it seems very "junior high" when people and their friends can give you bad rep because they don't like your posts while ignoring the glaring nastiness of the one you are commenting with.



If you believe that you were improperly given reputation, then you can ask one of the administrators to look into it.  If we find that people are abusing the reputation system, then steps can be taken.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes - I would like to get in contact with an Administrator.  How can I do this?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2012)

[h=3]What is the Reputation System, How It Works, Policies, Etc. - 12/1/2007[/h]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2012)

Hide Reputation is a Supporting Member feature.

I'm looking at the reputation comments exchanged, and the posts they are attached to now.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you.  It seems really poor taste to have a Senior Member such as MTS making allusions to and negative comments to my character based off of threads on Bullshido!  I hope everyone here understands how they work and why they can't be trusted as a source of correct information about anyone.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Jan 10, 2012)

Seriously, now The Last Canary, yet another Senior Member is going to post a direct link to their crap?  I thought you guys were honest people concerned with Friendly discussions about real stuff.  Not crap on the internet made up and started by a competing school, which was all disproven.  and yes, I not only have the proof but the contact for a few of the past staff members at Bullshido to back me up.  Neal Fletcher doesn't remove things unless legally forced to and I don't have the money to hire a lawyer to handle scum like that.

Please handle this situation appropriately.  I have done nothing here other than disagree with someone and defend myself after they attacked me.


----------



## MJS (Jan 10, 2012)

Jason,

Your request to look into your reputation comments has been noted.  As an FYI, if you have a question on rep, please contact an Admin.  Posting disagreements on rep, issues with members, etc., are best left to contacting the forum staff privately, rather than starting a thread, which in the end, goes nowhere.  The forum Admins are:

Bob HUbbard
MJS (myself)
Jade 
JKS
Grenadier

For now, this thread is closed.  If you have any further questions/concerns, feel free to PM one of us or contact us at adminteam@martialtalk.com

MJS
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm handling this one, will comment shortly and be in touch with Jason directly soon as I'm free.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm addressing each point individually to be thorough.


jasonbrinn said:


> There  is a red dot on my profile that says something to the effect of "has a  shameless past?"  What is is this?  Who put this here? What's the  deal?


*What is the Reputation System, How It Works, Policies, Etc. - 12/1/2007*



jasonbrinn said:


> Thank you.  I have not seen anything like  that, however.  I will make the changes to the CP as you noted.  It does  however seem wierd that the verbiage was one thing and then changed  after I posted my question here.



It updates as people rep you, good and bad.



jasonbrinn said:


> I have looked and can't find where to disable this.
> 
> Also, it seems very "junior high" when people and their friends can give  you bad rep because they don't like your posts while ignoring the  glaring nastiness of the one you are commenting with.



Disabling it is a Supporting Member function. 

As  to being "Junior High", yes, it can get that way, which is why we have  policies in place to deal with those. It's considered 'bad form' for  members to do so, and can result in reversals, infractions and  restrictions.



jasonbrinn said:


> Yes - I would like to get in contact with an Administrator.  How can I do this?



You can use the Contact Us  link at the bottom of every forum page, or to report a post/private  message look for the triangle with an exclamation point in it.  Both methods send a notice to all admins as well as post in our back  room support area.




jasonbrinn said:


> Thank you.  It seems really poor taste to have a Senior Member such as MTS making allusions to and negative comments to my character based off of threads on Bullshido!  I hope everyone here understands how they work and why they can't be trusted as a source of correct information about anyone.



All members are entitled to their own opinions and welcome to express them within our posted rules.
As to Bullshido's credibility, some people find them credible, others such as myself and Wikipedia don't.  Your mileage may vary.



jasonbrinn said:


> Seriously, now The Last Canary, yet another Senior Member is going to post a direct link to their crap?  I thought you guys were honest people concerned with Friendly discussions about real stuff.  Not crap on the internet made up and started by a competing school, which was all disproven.  and yes, I not only have the proof but the contact for a few of the past staff members at Bullshido to back me up.  Neal Fletcher doesn't remove things unless legally forced to and I don't have the money to hire a lawyer to handle scum like that.
> 
> Please handle this situation appropriately.  I have done nothing here other than disagree with someone and defend myself after they attacked me.



All members are entitled to their opinions. Should you find a post that is against our rules, we recommend that you report it and let us handle it. Retaliation may cause you to run afoul of the same rules which we prefer to avoid.


I've looked at the posts involved, the reputations given and am of the opinion that all are within our acceptable limits, abet barely. Return to Topic notices have been placed in some threads. Members who fail to comply risk running afoul of our posted rules.


----------

